# Manufacturer 0-60 specs



## daredevil1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Does anyone know where can I find official manufacturer specs for the GTO's 0-60 time? 1/4 mile time? Thanks


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

2004: 2004 Pontiac GTO
2005-06: GM Media Online: English

You have to do some reading but its in there.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think the LS1 is 5.4 and the LS2 is 4.6


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> I think the LS1 is 5.4 and the LS2 is 4.6


Your right, but he don't wants what you think he wants facts from GM/Pontiac.:lol:
:cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

jpalamar said:


> I think the LS1 is 5.4 and the LS2 is 4.6


LS2 is 4.7 seconds. don't give them another tenth to gloat about . but then my LS1 is 4.3 seconds


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, but you're cheating with your killer mods.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

daredevil1 said:


> Does anyone know where can I find official manufacturer specs for the GTO's 0-60 time? 1/4 mile time? Thanks


I have more faith in what some Mags have posted compared to the manufacturer.


For pure stock 05-06 LS2
On average they have the M/6 trans doing 4.7 from 0-60 and aprox 11.7 for 0-100

The A/4 trans is 4.6 for 0-60 and 11.5 for 0-100.

DEAD EVEN to me


----------



## daredevil1 (Jul 14, 2009)

GM4life said:


> 2004: 2004 Pontiac GTO
> 2005-06: GM Media Online: English
> 
> You have to do some reading but its in there.


Thanks!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

:cheers


----------



## DeuceDaProdeuca (Jul 15, 2009)

Type in "0-60 and 1/4 mile times/albeedigital" on your browser. It gives you specs for many cars, including the GTO.


----------

